# low trust eyebrows look fucking great



## MajinBuu (Sep 19, 2019)

wish i had them

a low trust face in general looks good ngl but low trust eyebrows especially


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 19, 2019)

What are low trust eyebrows?


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 19, 2019)

eyes said:


> What are low trust eyebrows?


check avi


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 19, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> check avi


Ah low pct eyebrows.


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 19, 2019)

eyes said:


> Ah low pct eyebrows.


pretty much

ian somerhalder is another example
it's what makes his eye area great


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 19, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> wish i had them
> 
> a low trust face in general looks good ngl but low trust eyebrows especially


Can you post a example of low trust eyebrows?


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 19, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Can you post a example of low trust eyebrows?


check previous comments


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 19, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> check previous comments


he is asking probably for a real example, not morphed undisputed


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 19, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> he is asking probably for a real example, not morphed undisputed


ChEcK pReViOuS cOmMeNtS


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 19, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> check previous comments


Fuark i have them. Exactly same ones as Ian Somerhalder. I don't think that's what makes him gl tho, he's just so mysterious looking.


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 19, 2019)

This guy is aesthetic as fuck tho


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 19, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> ChEcK pReViOuS cOmMeNtS


fuck u got me i didnt read ur stuff

here, now u getting some free likes


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 19, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> This guy is aesthetic as fuck tho


not the point of the thread


Framletgod said:


> fuck u got me i didnt read ur stuff
> 
> here, now u getting some free likes


don't need your likes


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 19, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Fuark i have them. Exactly same ones as Ian Somerhalder. I don't think that's what makes him gl tho, he's just so mysterious looking.


Somerhalder is good looking cuz of his god tier lower third and gonial angle.


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 19, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Somerhalder is good looking cuz of his god tier lower third and gonial angle.


nah lol


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 19, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> pretty much
> 
> ian somerhalder is another example
> it's what makes his eye area great


Nice.
I'll have them after transplant


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 19, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> nah lol


He really is though, his jaw is exceptionally square, so sharp you could cut wood on it. When I get a wraparound jaw implant im gonna give eppley pictures of ian somerhalder to use as reference when he's making my implant.


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 19, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> He really is though, his jaw is exceptionally square, so sharp you could cut wood on it. When I get a wraparound jaw implant im gonna give eppley pictures of ian somerhalder to use as reference when he's making my implant.


his lower third is borderline deformed, trust me on this one

no forward growth whatsoever on his jaws or chin, and subhumanly wide jaw; normal humans arent supposed to have their bigonial wider than their bizygomatic

you're better off in investing in getting more forward growth on your jaw rather than turning into a minecraft character


eyes said:


> Nice.
> I'll have them after transplant


slayer


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 19, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> his lower third is borderline deformed, trust me on this one
> 
> no forward growth whatsoever on his jaws or chin, and subhumanly wide jaw; normal humans arent supposed to have their bigonial wider than their bizygomatic
> 
> ...








Bruh, do you seriously think he doesn't have forward growth?


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 19, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Bruh, do you seriously think he doesn't have forward growth?


Yeah, but dude, ask for the surgeons opinion too srsly, it may look like shit as well. Huge gamble.


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 19, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Bruh, do you seriously think he doesn't have forward growth?


yes

that's exactly what i said


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 19, 2019)

I have low trust eyebrows, i think my eye area is kinda cucky tho cos of PCT


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 19, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> I have low trust eyebrows, i think my eye area is kinda cucky tho cos of PCT


pct is good


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 19, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Yeah, but dude, ask for the surgeons opinion too srsly, it may look like shit as well. Huge gamble.


Guess you're right. My main aim with the wraparound is to make my jaw more square, a little more well defined and prominent, and give my chin just a few mm of forward projection.


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 19, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> pct is good


PCT is feminine though?


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 19, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> PCT is feminine though?


Not necessarily bro.


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 19, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Not necessarily bro.


Oh. Guess I was mistaken then. I have fairly positive eyes and eyebrows


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 19, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> yes
> 
> that's exactly what i said


How does he not have forward growth? And if that is the case gimme some pictures here of good examples for me of forward growth


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 19, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> How does he not have forward growth? And if that is the case gimme some pictures here of good examples for me of forward growth


this has been done before

put his profile in Frankfurt plane then draw the Gonzalez Ulloa line

see how far behind everything is (except for his browridge, which is quite good; or compare everything with the eye globe)

Daniel Mortimer is a good example of forward growth + exceptional eye area (better than ian's as well)


Butthurt Dweller said:


> View attachment 115212


that suboptimal maxilla


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Sep 20, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> this has been done before
> 
> put his profile in Frankfurt plane then draw the Gonzalez Ulloa line
> 
> ...


Post some pictures for ffs, I can't be arsed finding these pictures. Pictures of side profiles I mean


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 20, 2019)

So much autism itt holy fuck


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 20, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> So much autism itt holy fuck


i have autism bro


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 20, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> i have autism bro


ur the one itt making good posts


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 20, 2019)

eyes said:


> What are low trust eyebrows?


Looks at Gandy’s.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 21, 2019)

*INDEED*






*ALPHA EYEBROWS *


----------



## didntreadlol (Sep 21, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> *INDEED*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have similar eyebrows 
still ugly tho


----------



## reptiles (Sep 21, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> wish i had them
> 
> a low trust face in general looks good ngl but low trust eyebrows especially





Do i have something similar 








or high trust


----------



## didntreadlol (Sep 21, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Do i have something similar
> 
> 
> View attachment 116490
> ...


eyebrows are not your problem


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 21, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> i have similar eyebrows
> still ugly tho



*One feature alone cannot make you gl.*


----------



## reptiles (Sep 21, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> eyebrows are not your problem





Yeah i know i am actually writing a list of flaws to fix right know tbh


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 21, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Do i have something similar
> 
> 
> View attachment 116490
> ...


I have the same type of eye area and eyebrows 
you have to permasquint


----------



## reptiles (Sep 21, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> I have the same type of eye area and eyebrows
> you have to permasquint






AHHHHHH RIGHT TO BAD I DIDN'T TURN OUT HANDSOME LIKE YOU


----------



## Fr12 (Sep 21, 2019)

Take the low trust eyebrows pill


----------



## lookismfugee (Sep 21, 2019)

thanks man


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 21, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> pretty much
> 
> ian somerhalder is another example
> it's what makes his eye area great







what can I do to timprove mine?:


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 21, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> View attachment 116509
> 
> what can I do to timprove mine?:



rope


----------



## Jack (Sep 21, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> This guy is aesthetic as fuck tho


Yesss Froy is so fucking underrated


----------



## toolateforme (Sep 21, 2019)

Jack said:


> Yesss Froy is so fucking underrated


he is the king of instagram prettyboys with saiyan hair tbh.


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 27, 2019)

shameless bump

it's also the reason I keep my current avi


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 27, 2019)

no neutral eyebrow are better they fit modt people


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 27, 2019)

HA
Ian Sommerhalder
as much of a meme as nick batecel

You think of this:


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 27, 2019)

streege said:


> no neutral eyebrow are better they fit modt people


yes, the one o'pry has are ideal

I just like the look of the low trust ones


Gebirgscel said:


> HA
> Ian Sommerhalder
> as much of a meme as nick batecel
> 
> ...


this is what Nordic females have in mind when they say they want open borders


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 27, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> yes, the one o'pry has are ideal
> 
> I just like the look of the low trust ones
> 
> this is what Nordic females have in mind when they say they want open borders


i kinda have thé opry ones if i trimm thème may be


MajinBuu said:


> yes, the one o'pry has are ideal
> 
> I just like the look of the low trust ones
> 
> this is what Nordic females have in mind when they say they want open borders


oh my god legit 7 psl


----------



## FatJattMofo (Sep 27, 2019)

low set eye brows are low trust right?
also im pretty sure they are high prenatal T too
or the glabella to make it positive tilted


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 27, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> low set eye brows are low trust right?
> also im pretty sure they are high prenatal T too
> or the glabella to make it positive tilted


yes


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 27, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> yes


are nct eyebrow Bad ?


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 27, 2019)

streege said:


> are nct eyebrow Bad ?








yes


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 27, 2019)

MajinBuu said:


> View attachment 121051
> 
> 
> yes


i mean for men the best is neutral but what about women ?


----------



## MajinBuu (Sep 27, 2019)

streege said:


> i mean for men the best is neutral but what about women ?


same


----------

